# Lindberg Jolly Roger



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sealed it to float and painted it up like the surprise.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its a nice kit... it was I think, originally a French ship called La Flore... they just rebranded it as a pirate ship.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it is a bit large for a pirate ship but still has fine lines.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's better than some of the other Lindberg pirate ships. One is the ex Soverign of the Seas and another is the Wappen von Hamburg, a big Hansiatic battleship. Nice kits but not really accurate for privateers.

FYI Smer has a copy of the Aurora Black Falcon pirate ship out too.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was surprised how nice this kit is,Much better detailed than expected but I am not really hung upon accuracy(I guess I am model heretic)if it looks right it is cool with me!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

So far it's looking good. I have this kit somewhere... I used to build a lot of the Revell sailing ships back when I was a kid. Lindberg actually had some rather nice kits too. They have recently reissued a lot of their ships, including some of the Pyro sailing ships. Some of those are pretty nice too.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

yes i hear they reissued the Harrilet Lane side wheeler and calling it a blockade runner.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes that one is back out. It was called the Blockade Runner by Life Like too. Im not sure the kit is actually any particular ship despite what name it may carry. Nice generic kit though.


----------



## prolexus (Feb 27, 2015)

djnick66 said:


> Its a nice kit... it was I think, originally a French ship called La Flore... they just rebranded it as a pirate ship.


Hi DJNICK66,

I am a NEWBIE!
I saw some of your painted model kit pictures using Vallejo.

Do you recommend Model Color/Model Air/Game Color?

My primary use is hand brushing; 
Kits primary: Cars and Superheroes
Secondary: some miniature figurines

kindest regards.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Vallejo paints are, primarily, intended for figures and military kits. 

The two main formulas are Model Air (for airbrushing) and Model Color (for hand painting)

They are all acrylic, and thin with water or Vallejo thinner. The paints are excellent, but do have a bit of a learning curve to get good results. An advantage with the Model Color paints is they go on thin in semi translucent layers, so you can build up colors and depth, versus one thick, gloppy, solid layer. This is great for figure painting.

All of the paints really do need some sort of primer. They do not stick well to bare plastic or resin. I use Tamiya Fine White or Grey spray primer.

The ranges like Game Color really are not formulated any differently than Model Color, just the colors have "gamer" oriented names and colors similar to the popular (and excellent) Games Workshop Citadel paints. So a color like lime green in Model Color becomes Goblin Snot Green in Game Color...

Vallejo also manufactures paints for other companies. Italeri paint, for example, is made by Vallejo for Italeri.


----------



## prolexus (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use Tamiya acrylics.Consistent ,predictable results.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use Tamiya acrylics for airbrushing. They spray beautifully. I do thin them with lacquer thinner . I find it gives the best results. Tamiya paints do, more or less suck for brush painting, though. 

I am working on a French Somua tank that will have a complicated three tone camo scheme. Most likely I will airbrush the base color with Tamiya's and then hand paint the remaining colors (and black border between colors) with Vallejo. 

When I was working on the Lindberg Wappen von Hamburg sailing ship, Valleojos were great for the detail painting. You could do most of it with just one coat, or two at the most. In the end it looked sprayed on too. I did use Humbrol Oak and Humbrol Wood for the natural wood parts of the ship.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have heard of those Vallejo paints but see no need to use them as Tamiya and to a lesser extent,Testor's fullfill almost all of my modeling needs. You can brush Tamiya paints but they must be thinned and you have to work quickly with as little overlap as possible.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You should give the vallejo's a dry sometime... they are the BEST hand painting paints. And, the color range is vast. They must make a dozen Flesh shades. Unlike Tamiya paints too you can go on top of dry layers and it won't lift up. 

Your ship is looking really nice btw...


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I may try them if I run across them.Thanks!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hobby Lobby has a basic assortment of Vallejo paints. Squadron has most of the Vallejo stuff too. One the thing I like with them is the selection of colors is just vast and they have neat things like "natural wood", "aged wood", "wood stain/wash" etc. The same with metallics... They must have five steel and iron shades, two gunmetals, several brass and bronze shades. Everything. 

I do like the Tamiya paints for airbrushing, but their range is very limited. For example they only make a couple browns, and they are really very similar (flat brown, red brown and NATO brown). Vallejo has over a dozen browns. Plus they have great pre mixed washes, stains, inks etcs. Give them a shot!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

What do you thin them with?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just use tap water for the Vallejo Model Color. For airbrushing, the Model Air paints are already pretty thin and they do make an Airbrush thinner. Actually the AB thinner is a good general thinner too, although water works fine for hand painting.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Clic the pic to view the clip


----------



## windswords (Apr 23, 2015)

I love looking at models of old sailing ships, but I never had the patience to try one with all the rigging.


----------



## hwmccullough (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice job. That almost makes me want to take up modeling sailing ships again. Last one I did was in the 70s

SandMan


----------

